# yoghurt or fruit?



## matt17 (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder I can use yoghurt as my fruit portion for the day? or the fruits are better?


----------



## MPMC (Jun 24, 2011)

Greek yogart with the fruit mixed into it is what i use.


----------



## ohpack (Jun 25, 2011)

matt17 said:


> I wonder I can use yoghurt as my fruit portion for the day? or the fruits are better?




You can eat yoghurt but try to get some fruit and veg too. Upping the amount of fruit and veg you eat usually has a big effect on general well being, its well worth doing!


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 25, 2011)

matt17 said:


> I wonder I can use yoghurt as my fruit portion for the day? or the fruits are better?



Fruits are very healthy. Reduce them towards the evening, they have quite a bit of sugar. I recomand you the ones wit a low gi ex: strawberries, oranges, grapes, grapefruit, apples.


----------



## getbigger11 (Jun 27, 2011)

fruit in the morning yogurt in the mid day evening. More energy and you will be pooping better


----------

